# Contract fallers



## Erock (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm currently a wildland firefighter working for the forest service. Since I started felling trees on fire and on project work, I realize that I am more interested in dumping trees aspect of the job. Any of you guys know of some contract crews across the U.S.? I only know of two. Northwest timber fallers and North zone fallers. Any others you guys can think of?


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 28, 2010)

me.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm in my off season , I can bring my crew up there! Give me a call or e mail!


http://glenstreeservice.net/home.html


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 1, 2010)

GlenWimpy said:


> I'm in my off season , I can bring my crew up there! Give me a call or e mail!
> 
> 
> http://glenstreeservice.net/home.html



Glen, you sure? look at the weather channel, been snowing there for weeks....


----------



## loggerman59 (Dec 24, 2010)

Erock said:


> I'm currently a wildland firefighter working for the forest service. Since I started felling trees on fire and on project work, I realize that I am more interested in dumping trees aspect of the job. Any of you guys know of some contract crews across the U.S.? I only know of two. Northwest timber fallers and North zone fallers. Any others you guys can think of?


woodsfire.com in colorado


----------

